# How do you view the slimline?



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 18, 2013)

Slimline pen kits are incredibly cheap to buy, yet the turning and finishing don't necessarily take any less time than much nicer kits 

How do you personally (very subjective of course) view the slimline?

Is it just for beginners?

Is it a waste or your time?

Is it it nice to have around for giveaways / gifts only?

Or is it one that you make and sell regularly?  



I had been ignoring the slimline for awhile, but made one today.  There is something of a simple charm to it.   And even though I like a hefty pen, there is something about a nice thin pen...

What to you think?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2013)

The slimline can be made to fit very nicely into a woman's checkbook.  The checkbooks have a loop for a pen, but most pens won't fit.

Apart from that, throw away the centerband and you have a very nice, versatile kit.

Leave the centerband on and you are turning off so much material that the remainder is very likely to crack, even if it's a resin.  And, DON'T forget to PAINT the tube near the nib---there is NO material left there!


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 18, 2013)

slim line pens fit nicely to sell for those that don,t what to pay much for a pen, any blank that has any figure to it just dispersers cause of its size. personally i find them boring as they are but do well as a base for creative motif actions


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Check out Don Ward's (its_virgil) book _Turning Modified Slimline Pens: Beyond the Basics_.  You will come away with a whole new appreciation for the 'lowly' Slimline.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 18, 2013)

It is one I make and sell often. The ladies seem to like its slim size and tell me it fits their hands well.  They also fit into uniform pockets for most police offieces and doctors (uniforms that have a section of their breast pocket sewn for pens).  Just MHO


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 18, 2013)

We started out with slimlines.  Used them to learn how.  We still like them for gifts for most people.  We like to expand and push the designs we have,  The slimlines allow us to do more of this.
We like to do alot of pen styles...... the slimline will always be there for us.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 18, 2013)

I can barely sell them, even with nice materials, segmenting, etc.  The problem is the Easy Flow 9000 refill! No, not IN the slim, of course. The customer tries the slim with upgraded Cross, and compares to any of the Parker style refill pens, and it is game over. They won't even consider a slim/Cross style. But I do sell the Parker style refill pens (at a higher price). I guess that is why I keep one or two on the table...for the comparison shoppers.
Steve


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 18, 2013)

Im with Ed, very versatile.  I use them asmy lowest end pens.  I won't put a burl on them cause of cracking and we turn  most of it away... unless the customer wants one


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 18, 2013)

I like them for stylus pens. Most people who are used to plastic bic sticks like the thin profile. I only make the fancy slims or the ones with beaded center bands... I hate the flat bands, they look cheap.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the cracking problem during turning / assembly or later during use?  I've probably only turned 15 or 20 but have never had one crack.  (Now the next one will!)


----------



## plantman (Apr 18, 2013)

I use the slims for practice when I want to try something new. I would rather screw up a $2.50 pen kit than a $25.00 kit. Once I have my construction methods down, I will use it on the more expensive pen kits. I can't tell you the last time I turned one with the wasp center band, original size, length, or even a band at all. I turn a lot on a single long tube or make a closed end pen. I made myself a new shop pencil today because I have been doing a lot of segmenting lately and find that when I draw a lot of lines with a lead pencil, each line gets a little thicker as you go, so I wanted a mechinical pencil. I chose a Slimline pencil because it was laying in the parts drawer. Since it's my own, I chose a fancy burl and added Ebony ends on it. The pencil is a little longer than a regular Slimline, and 5/8 inches around on a single tube. You wouldn't know it's even a Slimline. Usualy the cracking will come later because of a change in humidity or not sealng the ends of your blanks before you put the fittings on. I have a large number of the pens in my collection that I have made over the last 10 years or so, and have yet to find one that has cracked. Some people say that leaving them in sunlight or in a closed car will cause cracking also. Jim S


----------



## jfoh (Apr 18, 2013)

If you throw away the center band a slim line allows you to be very creative. You can shape them into a wide variety of shapes. They are not the best kit to use for making a high grade pen. The plating is limited and the transmissions in the low price kits should be avoided. Some of the real cheap "fun line" type kits are to be avoided unless you are going for the seven dollar market and wish to be know a the cheap pen guy.   

If they came in a upgrade plating with a good clip I would turn more of them for samples or as gifts. Hard to turn a sub two dollar kit into something that you want to leave a lasting impression about the quality of work you are capable of producing.


----------



## tomas (Apr 18, 2013)

I like slimlines and euros, however, most of the time I turn them as one-piece pens.  This works really well to show off a nice blank without the centerband breaking things up.

Tomas


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Slimlines are also good for the troops deployed overseas.  They fit into the little loops built into the uniforms and the troops are very appreciative that someone is thinking of them.  

Turn some Slimline pens for ServicePens, Freedom Pens, Pens for Canadian Peacekeepers or whatever national program is in your country.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't do any more slim lines but I have seen some real beauties here. There are a few guys around here that do modifications to them that are incredible.


----------



## BSea (Apr 18, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Is the cracking problem during turning / assembly or later during use?  I've probably only turned 15 or 20 but have never had one crack.  (Now the next one will!)


Funny you should mention cracking a pen on assembly.  I've been doing some Pens For The Troops, and I spent almost 2 hours on a slimline tonight.  Some of the time was spent on some related things, but my goal was to do a few slimlines before I settled down for the night.  But this gave me all kinds of problems. Most self inflicted, but still . . . . . 

To make a long story short, I thought I had it saved, only to crack the barrel when I pressed in the cap.  I know better than to press on when things don't seem to be going my way, but I thought it won't take but 5 more minutes.  

But back to your original question.  I didn't turn a slimline after my 1st 4 or 5 pens because I thought they were just starter pens.  But now I really like doing them.  Granted, they are almost all give aways, but they are still fun.  However, I never use the stock centerband anymore, and I almost always make them look like Euro's.  You can do custom caps too.

And as far as quality kits, you can get a version of the slimline in Rhodium as CSUSA.  It's the Father Sing Pen Kit.
And from BTW, you can get Black Ti & Gold Ti versions.


----------



## tim self (Apr 18, 2013)

I rarely make them anymore.  It takes me as long to make a slim as a Jr. and have a harder time selling them.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 18, 2013)

Count me among those who likes the slimline for it's versatility.  The center band has to go!  Once you lose that you can make a really nice looking pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got two slimlines for my collection that I will be posting pictures of soon.  It is really a versitile kit and I have seen far more variation in turning on slims than all other styles combined....You can be turning very thin but you don't have to be except at the very ends.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 18, 2013)

Somebody post a picture of a wooden slimline without the center band that exemplifies what you're talking about.  


I actually don't mind the fancy center band as well as the streamline center band.


----------



## BSea (Apr 18, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Somebody post a picture of a wooden slimline without the center band that exemplifies what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> I actually don't mind the fancy center band as well as the streamline center band.


How about this one?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know if this exemplifies anything or not but here you go.  I really like the slimline and make several pen styles using modifications. The kit is very versatile and fun to use. I never use the center band and rarely make one as it was designed. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don

Bob beat me to it. Nice pen, Bob.



Dan Masshardt said:


> Somebody post a picture of a wooden slimline without the center band that exemplifies what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> I actually don't mind the fancy center band as well as the streamline center band.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 18, 2013)

I really like the idea of the contrasting wood or other material center band better than having nothing.  

How do you guys usually do that?   Like a segment on one of the tubes or free floating on the transmission like the stock centerband?


----------



## BSea (Apr 18, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I really like the idea of the contrasting wood or other material center band better than having nothing.
> 
> How do you guys usually do that?   Like a segment on one of the tubes or free floating on the transmission like the stock centerband?


I segment mine on the upper barrel.   There is nothing free floating in mine.  And I agree, that the contrasting wood or other material looks best, but you can also just do a burn line to create the illusion of a centerband.


----------



## plantman (Apr 18, 2013)

How about these. Sorry first photo is not a Slimline. Could not delete it. Third photo does have center band, but is done in copper and polymer clay.   Jim S


----------



## jbswearingen (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't turn them.  I started with them, but's because I was poor, didn't know about selling pens, and couldn't afford to buy "better" kits.  I despise the ink cartridge that's included and haven't tried a new one.

I don't turn them now because there are SO many prettier, nicer kits out there that sell very well and are very profitable.  A Slim Line takes as long to turn as a Classic Chrome.  Yes, the CC is 4x the price or so, but I can sell it (consistently) for $60.  I can't do that with Slim Lines.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Been making Slimlines for a real long time. Why you ask well my thought not necessarily in order are.

Cracking was an early problem not restricted to Slims caused by several problems
The kit fit at the tip, winder,clip varies as it does on many pen styles however care, measurement, scrupulous attention to details such as glue in the tube, CA overrun, square blanks, reamed ends check for fit and correct probs before pressing parts, certainly I respect the Slimline. Forcing anything unneccesarily is a recipe for present or future cracking.

Choice of timber I will never patch or retrieve or reglue any blank heck unless its a world beater, brasses are cheap as chips I have 200 extras to allow future planning, careful prep of brasses by hand with sandpaper (still have the whorls on my fingers) I often read about folks turning off reject blanks?

Mostly I love a centre band looks like a pen quacks like a pen IS a Pen much the same logic it holds some pens together as does a belt holds jeans up and accessorises I buy my centre bands in bulk for what we over here call a Streamline my supplier Timberbits bought 15000 of each colour for me as that was the run required, this allows a fatter pen, when I say for me you know what I mean.

Now I make pens for people  and have pleased so many with my gifts and sales as this is subjective let me say it this way a mate of mine bought a second hand sports car recently for well over 200000 dollars he is terrified to park at the supermarket, it has become a police magnet. So pens to use from the pocket are different from those that reside in cabinets and boxes, my Slimlines can be innovative using rebar, dart bodies, lok like Spark Plugs, enable a Dental handpiece to live another life, I hex cut use shape a lot and exclusive timbers etc.

One carry pen in the despised by some African Ebony has survived two full washing machine cycles all the bashing in the spin cycles etc ok it died in the refill emptied in the body of the pen and the plating still looks beaut as does the timber.

As a fifty yr photographer of people I study my subjects carefully and I know the acceptance by people of slimlines.

Now recently I had to pass several E Exams to qualify at age 78 as a Hospital volunteer so copius note taking using wundekinder biros that bleed through pages those in other kits I was continually cramping as I test wrote these two piece kits with the skinny drop off from the centre of the pen to the tip ( not pretty by the way)

Ok so the biro for Slims is mostly thin they last me for long periods some of my refills I have had in a jar bought bulk 10 nto 15 yrs still come up fine the fast talking new biros semii flod brilliant blacks but write through pages.

Like the T Model Ford and the A Model Ford my first loved car horses for courses so in conclusion if you want to sell a Slim for hundreds of dollars then choose your kit carefully or if your desire is to please the masses, average punters for a reasonable attitude then Slims have their place in the pen world, the power of a Slimline should never be underestimated.

Go to my member stuff, look back over time to pics of many slims rather than have me chasing some samples there.

Have fun, be carefull and enjoy the journey.
Kind regards Peter.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think that slims are the trash fish of the pen ocean. They write terribly, even with the best ink available. The plating (even the more expensive ones) is horrible. They are ALWAYS the first ones to break because of the cheap transmission.Regardless of how well they are assembled, the slim refill banging against the wide nib cavity makes loud noises when writing. And because they are so thin, you can feel and see EVERY slight variation in barrel  and finish. You can hardly give them away, much less sell them sell them. AND they are a P.I.T.A. to make.

Other than those things, they are perfect


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 19, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> I think that slims are the trash fish of the pen ocean. They write terribly, even with the best ink available. The plating (even the more expensive ones) is horrible. They are ALWAYS the first ones to break because of the cheap transmission.Regardless of how well they are assembled, the slim refill banging against the wide nib cavity makes loud noises when writing. And because they are so thin, you can feel and see EVERY slight variation in barrel  and finish. You can hardly give them away, much less sell them sell them. AND they are a P.I.T.A. to make.
> 
> Other than those things, they are perfect


Andy, we agree on a lot of things, this one we don't.  Slimlines get plated on the same lines using the same base materials and the same formulas as other kits with the same finish - they write as well as any pen using a cross refill and ink. I don't hear mine at all when writing.  My experience is that the transmissions are about as good as most - I've seen or seen reported transmission failures on just about every style pen that uses one.  They are the biggest selling kit for some reason....btw I do not sell slimline kits.


----------



## keithlong (Apr 19, 2013)

They are a good seller for me, I liketo modify them and also use them astroop pens and also for rifle casing pens. I do not turn down real thin, and just recently started making them without the centerband, love this look. I have also started playing around with some segmenting and I have had good success with the celtic knot on slims too. I gotta get a camera and start posting pics.


----------



## BSea (Apr 19, 2013)

This has been a really interesting thread.  I really like the pens Don (aka its Virgil) showed.  But even though I like them, I would have saved those blanks for higher end kits.  I don't use my better blanks on slimlines.  But I don't put firewood on them either.  

I would really like to hear from someone who has used the higher end Ti kits to hear their experience with the plating.  My guess is that they are as good as any other kit pen with the same plating from the same manufacturer.  I might buy some of the higher end kits if I had a customer that wanted something specific.  I have done that with Euros, but no other 7mm kit.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 19, 2013)

Bob,
I agree about nice blanks on a slimline. I have to bite my tongue when I see slimlines posted with exibition grade amboyna burl or other equally nice wood. I totally understand. :wink:

One of the pens was made from a piece of olive wood. The other 3 from zebra wood. The zebra wood blanks were cut from a single board salvaged from the dumpster at a local cabinet shop. I cut one blank with the grain, one was X-cut 45 degrees to the grain and one blank was X-cut 90 degrees to the grain. The three blanks came from the same 8 inch 1x6 board. I used the three zebra wood pens for an article I wrote to show the difference in pens made from blanks cut those three ways. The CB rings were from African blackwood and were glued to the end of the upper barrel. 

I've enjoyed this thread and will probably have more to add later. I have a picture of several styles of modified slimlines I plan to post later.

Do a good turn daily!
Don





BSea said:


> This has been a really interesting thread. I really like the pens Don (aka its Virgil) showed. But even though I like them, I would have saved those blanks for higher end kits. I don't use my better blanks on slimlines. But I don't put firewood on them either.
> 
> I would really like to hear from someone who has used the higher end Ti kits to hear their experience with the plating. My guess is that they are as good as any other kit pen with the same plating from the same manufacturer. I might buy some of the higher end kits if I had a customer that wanted something specific. I have done that with Euros, but no other 7mm kit.


----------



## BSea (Apr 19, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Bob,
> I agree about nice blanks on a slimline. I have to bite my tongue when I see slimlines posted with exibition grade amboyna burl or other equally nice wood. I totally understand. :wink:


  I guess I should qualify myself.  I'd do it if I was making it for someone, either as a gift to a friend/family member, or as a request.  But not to have as inventory.  I do know one thing.  I'd be making lots of trips to that cabinet shop.:biggrin:



Here are a few more from my current "Pens for the Troops" run (13 so far, on my way to 20). The top is black Locust with 2 burn lines.  I did a few this way, but I don't care for it much.  The 2nd is olive root with a pr CB & finial.  The finials are easy to do if you have a collet chuck.  The 3rd has just one burn line, and I like the looks of it compared to the top pen.  I don't know what the blank is, but I do like it, and it's very hard.  I finished the last one with CA.  The top 2 are finished with a product called Pens Plus from Doctor's Woodshop.  They are a bit shinier than they appear.  I do like the fact that you can still smell the wood after using the finish.  At least I could on a cedar pen that I did.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd also interject here - a slimline does in fact show a piece of wood really well I have some that are really good looking pens.  The slimline is also the basis for Comforts and Streamlines and something can be done with the cap to give them a little different look as well.  I defy anyone to name a kit that is more versatile, the flexibility given the turner is unequaled anywhere save perhaps kitless.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not fond of writing with Slimlines or much of any other pen that uses the Cross style refills for that matter. but that's a personal preference based on what I think of as a "draggy" feeling those refills have compared to the Parker styles, RBs and FPs. Plus the small diameter isn't as much to my liking, preferring the larger "Comfort" style if really want one. Of course if you leave off the center  band you can make it larger anyway, so the Comfort style is just a marker for the smallest I'm "comfortable" writing with. :wink:

Getting my babbling out of the way, I still make a keep a few in inventory for the people I sell to who prefer that smaller size for whatever of the many reasons they have. 

I normally avoid using premium stock on them also, just because I know I'm not going to have the higher price margin with them as the bigger pens. They become a good pen to step down to for those that thing the other pens are "too big" or "too heavy" while still featuring the craftsmanship and quality of the bigger ones. I also like to stick with the Rhodium and Titanium platings on them to bring some added value for price I charge for them but will use other platings/coatings if I think it complements the blank material appropriately. 

This has been a good thread, seeing how others view the Slimline. And I can see the arguments for how some use them in their line up at craft shows and art fairs and others don't. I'm gravitating toward the higher end of the spectrum, but can't quite cut the small fellas out yet.


----------



## BKelley (Apr 19, 2013)

I think the slim line has a place in the pen turning world.  Yes the smaller diameter does not do justice to a nice burl blank nor is it good for some swirl resins.  On the plus side it is a nice size.  Women's check books were mentioned, but men often carry a small diameter pen (check the sales on Cross pens) The crappy refills can be replaced with a good Cross refill.  There are some nice solid color resins and some plain woods that work nicely with the slim line.  The mail order houses carry the slim line in some good plating.  I think it boils down to personal choice and what the individual  turner likes.

Ben


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 19, 2013)

*slim*

I love the slim, make a great give away pen. I have turned a bunch of the for the troops and enjoy ever minute ...........I sometime modify them example on left and right.


----------



## B Wo (Apr 19, 2013)

Since I've only been at pen making for a few months, the slim line kits are priced right for cutting my teeth in different woods, tools, and techniques. I've also run into quite a few family members and friends who like their size. 

Don's _...Modified Slimline Pens..._ book has good examples of fun ways to break the monotony. I had the day off, today, and spent it making this one-piece bamboo slimline with satin nickel hardware.


----------



## yaroslaw (Apr 19, 2013)

So that's about nice wood on a thin, unmodified slimline with a regular centerband
A lot of my friends (25-30yrs old) prefer THIN slimlines to thicker pens. And, they are PERFECT for stylus. Sierra or Cigar styluses just look like elephants
But, pricewise, I like to make Gator Bone Jr.Majestic or Jr. Statesman


----------



## jeff_in_AZ (Apr 20, 2013)

If you're a beginner or if you're teaching children how to turn pens, then 
a slimline might be a good option. It's inexpensive and fits well in a child's
smaller hand. It can cost a lot at the beginning to buy everything you need 
to turn pens, so people often start out using less expensive kits and blanks.
After you learn the ropes, you can move on. 

Also, as you can see from some of the photos people have posted, in the hands
of the right person even a lowly slimline pen can be transformed into a thing 
of beauty. 

jeff


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 20, 2013)

Slimlines are important to a varied inventory. They can take more work than other pens due to the diameter size. A custom request for Wine Cork pens was a challenge, but it worked.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 21, 2013)

*In Defense of the Slimline*

This is a picture of the Slimlines in my collection from IAP Turners including a couple of my own efforts.  I think they show a lot of imagination and trust me there is some pretty decent turning represented there also


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nuthin' humble about those beauties!:biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of a few of the (modified) slimlines I've made. The kit is quite versatile and fun to morph into many different styles. The only limit is one's imagination and creativity. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## danom (Apr 21, 2013)

*customer orders slimline*

These slimlines are my top selling pen for custom orders.
So far I have made 66 of these for this one customer.
He supplies me with wood, I stabilize and turn them, and he raves about them. Have tried other kits for him, but He always returns to these. So I would have to say they are a good seller for me. Pain in the _ss to make but customer is always right.
Just my 2 cents
Dave


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow what a variety of opinions. Well I guess I might as well through mine in the bunch. Most of what I turn are the slimlines. I like them because they are convenient to carry. I also want those who have my pens to carry them and show them off. I would like to comment on some of the other comments but I have no intent to try to stir up trouble. This is just my thoughts and why I do some of the crazy things I do. Some say that they don't want to spend a lot of money on blanks because most of it is turned to waste. That is true but if you use a cheap plain blank thats the best the pen will look. I choose a tight grained, cross cut or burl so the pen will still have some pattern left. So far I have been able to do quite a bit with the slimline as far as casting and segmenting go. I realize everyone likes something different and has a different clientele, thats why there are so many choices available. Thanks for the interesting post and ALL the comments.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 22, 2013)

I think that they are one of the most versatile kits on the market.  I like them a lot and make lots of them in many materials.


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, somebody likes them... an antler slim with a 24k rifle clip just sold for $270.00 (buy it now) on feebay.


----------



## DaveTTC (Apr 24, 2013)

I've only made about 150 or so pens. All slimline. Most are gone. Average price about $55. I had a few IMO, rejects, that sold for $25. These rejects were still of better finish than most others I have seen at the markets where the guys seem to use blunt barrel trimmers and there is a lot of tearing at the ends that have filled with black from the buffing process. 

My standard pen is $49.95. Some are $69.95. I let my step daughter price them as she saw fit. Not priced the way I would have priced them but they sold. I had 2 pens priced at $175. Both sold

Never tried doing them without the centre band. That may be a new thing I try. None from burl and none segmented. These too I will try. 

Yes I'm keen to try new things and this had been an interesting thread, I had happened to have started a similar one not realising this one was here.


----------



## Yorkie UK (Apr 27, 2013)

I have added this slimline in another thread, but it is to show that the slimline can look good with a little imagination ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2013)

Agreed.  I think slimlines can look very good.  And, truth is I think for people who make pens from kits they have more room for imagination and skill than any other kit.


----------



## plantman (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are a couple more Slmlines I played with this week. One is my segment marking pen. I wanted a larger mechinical pencel so the line width would not change as I used it. Highly spalted burl. The second is a handful of cutoffs from the scrap box glued up and turned a little larger than normal with the center ring. This one isn't going to be your big seller at pen shows, but the grand kids love it for school. Just some ideas for the lowly Slimline. Jim S


----------



## plantman (Apr 28, 2013)

Yorkie UK said:


> I have added this slimline in another thread, but it is to show that the slimline can look good with a little imagination ...


     That is a fantastic looking Slimline !!! Just shows that there is no end of ideas that can be used if you just put your mind to it. Great craftsmanship !!  Jim  S


----------



## DaveTTC (Apr 28, 2013)

Might do a slimline for the elite pen comp starting in a few days pending what my team mates have to say.


----------

